# Zaxby's Party Platters and Catering



## Stuart H. Brown

Be sure to remember Zaxby's Pensacola/Gulf Breeze when ordering food for Christmas and office parties. You can call ahead and pick it up on the way to your party. Delivery can be arranged for larger orders and we can even cook onsite. We can provide tea, ice, paper goods, etc. Gift cards make a great present also. Let us know if we can help out with your party in any way.
For delivery or onsite cooking call me at 850-206-2449, or Joe Yates at the Pensacola store. 
Pensacola 477-0025
Gulf Breeze 932-7289
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays
SHB


----------



## kelly1

Stuart I think my wife is going to need a platter or 2 for Friday (Xmas dinner at the Andrews Institute). Either her or myself will call. Glad you made the post.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown

Kelvin, call me if you place an order and I will make sure they take care of you. Thanks, SHB 206-2449


----------



## need2fish

The trays at Zaxby's are great tasting and a good deal. Easiest (and probably most inexpensive) way to bring a covered dish to your Christmas get together.


----------



## Bullshark

The platters are unreal! They put smiles on many faces last easter.


----------

